# I need help recognizing some classical pieces.



## Taran (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello everyone

I've come to this forum hoping that some of you will be able to help with something. I own a collection of Diane Eskenazi's Golden Films animated classics for children, all of which include many different classical pieces from different composers, in an attempt to introduce children to classical music. I'm making a list of all the compositions used in these films, but I simply cannot figure out at least five. So please, can you try and help me out? Using the link below you can download a simple .zip folder containing recordings from the films with the compositions I seek, I hope some of you can recognize them even though the film's vocal audio track is included; that shouldn't be a problem.

Here's the link; it'll only be active a few days, hopefully that'll be enough: http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=EE5997287D9D0114

Thanks to everyone in advance! 

PS: I'm sorry if I posted this in the wrong message board, if I did, moderators, please go ahead and place it where it should be, thank you.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

I know only the 3rd. It is the prelude from Marc-Antoine Charpentier's Te Deum

http://www.amazon.com/gp/music/wma-...02/ref=mu_sam_wma_001_002/102-3317521-4722536


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Sorry, that's the only part I could recognize too...


----------



## Taran (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you both for your help. Even if you could only figure out one, that is a 20% improvement. I'll leave update the link when it expire so other people can have a chance at listening to the music and perhaps help me. Thanks again!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

I think the others are film music. The piano intervention in the Finale from The Little Mermaid sounds indeed as film score, for example.


----------



## Taran (Oct 20, 2007)

Manuel said:


> I think the others are film music. The piano intervention in the Finale from The Little Mermaid sounds indeed as film score, for example.


I contacted the producer of the films, Diane Eskenazi and she told me that other than the films' theme songs and their instrumental versions, all music was composed by classical composers. They're probably just not as well known, though I agree the ending to The Little Mermaid does sound original.


----------



## Taran (Oct 20, 2007)

Here are some more melodies, do you guys recognize any of them? At least two of them should be familiar to most of you, but I'm totally clueless as to what they might be called or who the composer might be.

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=B6E95D4C6F04C82C

Thanks again!


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

The latest is obviously a classical piece, but I can't tell you who compose it.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Some of them do sound familiar, but all the talk is distracting. The one with the horn is probably from a concerto for horn by Mozart...just guessing.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

"The little mermaid - Human" is from Verdi's La traviata, "Di provenza il mar"



> *GERMONT*
> Di Provenza il mar, il suol -
> chi dal cor ti cancello?
> Al natio fulgente sol -
> qual destino ti furò?


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

"The little mermaid - Scolding" is the Farandole from Bizet's L'Arlesienne.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

"Beauty and the Beast - Fate" sounds like an orchestral scherzo. 

You can also post the files that we don't identify here* in the "Name that tune" section at Good-Music-Guide. You don't even need to registrate there.


But please, post them in TC first. We are having fun here.


----------



## Taran (Oct 20, 2007)

Manuel said:


> "Beauty and the Beast - Fate" sounds like an orchestral scherzo.


Ooh, I'd really like to know the title of that tune, I love it.



Manuel said:


> You can also post the files that we don't identify here* in the "Name that tune" section at Good-Music-Guide. You don't even need to registrate there.
> 
> But please, post them in TC first. We are having fun here.


And there I was thinking I was being a pain in the neck. 

Thanks so much for all your help. There's plenty more where these came from if you guys are up for the challenge, hee, hee!


----------

